# Attorney General Jeff Sessions is Hoping to End Medical Marijuana



## Locked (Nov 1, 2017)

http://politicalhaze.com/2017/11/at...g-end-medical-marijuana-gets-charged-perjury/


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 1, 2017)

Isn't that interesting, I want to end Jeff Sessions.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 1, 2017)

Talk about someone who could benefit from getting high...


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 2, 2017)

I think the keebler elf may be in trouble, that perjury, always gets ya.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 4, 2018)

http://start.att.net/news/read/article/the_associated_press-ap_newsbreak_us_to_end_policy_that_let_legal_pot_f-ap/category/news+


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 4, 2018)

Yeah, he is squawking again.

This guy is going to get run over by a giant truck full of money. LOL

This could bring the pot to a boil, at least (no pun intended). I think someone said cannabis is one of the largest businesses in the country and still... no banks. LOL This all needs to change and Sessions pushing the envelope is just going to make it happen faster.

It's always darkest before the dawn.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 4, 2018)

i hope so Hackerman. California will have an opinion on this that will help, I hope. In my liberal Washington state, we will fight this. The Elf doesn't know who he is messing with, pot smokers unite!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 4, 2018)

He is doing more than squawking, he has rescinded the Cole Memo.  I am viewing this as a serious thing.  I do think that the legal states will fight this and I don't think this is a door he is going to be able to close, but it could get real ugly.  Hoping the 2018 elections put some cannabis friendly Congressmen in Washington.


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 4, 2018)

According to most of the legal advisors who have commented on this, it really changes nothing. Just noise. I suppose we shall see.

It has to come to a head sooner or later. Actions like this, hopefully, just bring us closer to an end of the Fed/State conflict.

My guess is that they will end the battle with putting a 'Federal Tax' on all pot sold everywhere. They are just waiting for the right moment to jump in and put their 'stamp' on it all. LOL

One thing for sure.... this fed/state conflict has to end sooner or later and one way or another.

Like all things cannabis, we just sit and wait and see.

EDIT: We also have Robacher/ Blumenthal rider on the budget bill that Sessions can't change...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 4, 2018)

It might be nice to visit a pot store and try various strains but in reality, I&#8217;ll grow and smoke my own regardless of fed laws and b$...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 4, 2018)

2RedEyes said:


> It might be nice to visit a pot store and try various strains but in reality, Ill grow and smoke my own regardless of fed laws and b$...



Well, I will continue to grow my own, too.  However, the difference between growing somewhere it is legal and somewhere it is illegal is H U G E!  The stress and downright scariness of risking your freedom just sucks and is not right.  Everyone needs to write their Congressmen and get this stupidity dealt with once and for all.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 5, 2018)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Well, I will continue to grow my own, too.  However, the difference between growing somewhere it is legal and somewhere it is illegal is H U G E!  The stress and downright scariness of risking your freedom just sucks and is not right.  Everyone needs to write their Congressmen and get this stupidity dealt with once and for all.



I agree with that but everywhere in the USA it is illegal and of course some places it is also legal. Kinda confusing, I guess though that if it&#8217;s illegal in your state, you have more enforcement people looking for you. Hopefully this will help bring about a helpful solution. Hey, I&#8217;m stoned so I might be talkin out m.....


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 5, 2018)

CA passed a law that prohibits the use of state resources in federal mj enforcement activities---that includes the use of any state funded law enforcement agency to help the fed make their seizures and arrests---be safe friends


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 5, 2018)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> However, the difference between growing somewhere it is legal and somewhere it is illegal is H U G E!  The stress and downright scariness of risking your freedom just sucks and is not right.



Boy, that's the truth isn't it. I fear every day that today is the day they bust down my doors and haul me off to prison.

Sure would be nice not to have to worry about that.

Selling the last of my real estate in hopes of being gone before next Winter.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 5, 2018)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Well, I will continue to grow my own, too.  However, the difference between growing somewhere it is legal and somewhere it is illegal is H U G E!  The stress and downright scariness of risking your freedom just sucks and is not right.  Everyone needs to write their Congressmen and get this stupidity dealt with once and for all.



Cant deny that. Right now I might as well have a meth lab.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 5, 2018)

This morning it looks like we have a lot of bi-partisan support. Evidently, 66% of folks want pot legalized. This may be good news? They will have to look at a very old outdated law that needs to be changed. The states rights, ya know that they care so much about?


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 5, 2018)

There is a video floating around of the Gov of Colorado reaming Session's a$$. LOL


----------



## ruggedmarigee (Mar 9, 2018)

this news is dead on arrival. pot is here to stay


----------



## Ynwod (May 1, 2018)

I know that marijuana has been legalized in some part of the country for medical purposes and it's a good thing for us as I read here https://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/blogs/marijuana-news/marijuana-the-best-solution that there are some good and bad benefits in our body. Maybe if you take too much marijuana it will have a bad effect but if you will take it as prescribed it will be good.


----------

